# Gamecodestore



## bomber111 (28. Dezember 2011)

hey leute,
ein Kumpel von mir hat mir die Seite Gamecodestore empfohlen. Deswegen bin ich heute morgen einfach mal drauf gegangen. Habe dann einfach mal auf Assassins Creed Revelations gedrückt. Da stand dann irgendwo ..."einen Downloadlink mit Datei" und ich habe einfach mal draufgedrückt. Jetzt downloadet mein PC gerade AC Revelations (ca. 8Gb). Jezt meine Frage: Ist das Illegal das ich es gerade Downloade ?

PS: Ich versuche einen Screenshot anzuhängen und hoffe, dass das nicht verboten ist !


----------



## ScoeBel (28. Dezember 2011)

öhhm ich glaub nicht das du das Spiel gleich Spielen kannst, denn du musst gleich schätze ich mal einen Key eingeben, den du kaufen musst  Alles andere wäre ein Riesen-Bug.
BTT: In Deutschland ist es gesetzlich verboten nur Keys zu verkaufen, weiterhin kann der Publisher diese Keys sperren, wenn er nicht weiß, wo sie herkommen. Theoretisch macht sich der Inhaber strafbar.


----------



## Festplatte (5. Januar 2012)

Jep, das ist garantiert nicht das Spiel, so dass du es schon spielen kannst! Außerdem sieht der Shop sehr seriös aus!


----------

